# Steckte im Koi-Rücken!



## samorai (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo!
Im Wasser sah es aus wie ein Fischegel. 
Knapp 1,5 cm steckten im Rücken nahe der Rückenflosse. Das Ding ist aus Horn und hat kleine Wiederhaken.
Meine Vermutungen erstrecken sich von Vogel bis hin zur Schlange, aber im Prinzip bin ich ratlos.
Was meint Ihr denn????
Was mach ich mit der Wunde?.....Salzbad? ......Desinfizieren?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2015)

Katzenkralle? Hab gestern erst ne Doku gesehen, wie sie die abgenutzten verlieren,  wenn die neuen nachkommen.. bisschen lang vielleicht für katze....
lg ina


----------



## samorai (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Ina!
Echt, ja .....die sind doch Sichelförmig!
Weil es nur leicht gebogen ist, hatte ich was anderes vermutet.

Danke Ina, ist ja schnell geklärt worden!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> ist ja schnell geklärt worden!



@ron.       Deine Vermutung , Schlange , mit 3cm Zahn  ANACONDA ! ?
                   Erst nen Mink , jetzt sodass ...hast'e dir im Zoo vertan ?

@Ina            Katzen verlieren  Krallen  sind dann aber "innen" nicht gezackt ! 
                     Und bei der Grösse müsste es schon die hier ! sein


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2015)

Weiß nicht...beim längeren Betrachten bin ich unsicher... die Widerhaken und die Länge sprechen wohl gegen Katze..fast wie bei ner Krabbe. Hm, äußerst mysteriös!
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2015)

Hm, Andre, Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Munde!


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2015)

Das war leicht , ER ! hat geholfen !


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2015)

Weisste, wer noch so Widerhaken hat? nen Antennenwels..... 
und natürlich nen Stachelschwein, aber das ist nicht soo ernst gemeint


----------



## samorai (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Andre!
So ne Wiederhaken-Dinger kenne ich noch größer aus Alien 1-3 und Predator vs. Alien.
Ich google mal gezackte Kralle!

Ron!


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2015)

Auweia ...jetzt ist's ein Alien Zoo ! 
Was heißt Ron eigentlich ausgesprochen ?


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2015)

So Ron ,
Mal in deinen Bilder gesucht , dem könnte es gehört haben !
  
PS: Da hast aber Glück das Ick deine ganzen __ Lilien eben erst entdeckt hab ! Schöôœn !


----------



## samorai (23. Apr. 2015)

Nee, Andre das ist mein Sterlett! Der hat ein unterstehendes Maul, was die Nahrung vom Boden nimmt. Der kann gar nicht so beissen!

Ron heißt Ronald und spart Zeit!

Ron!


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2015)

Aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass es von einem Wasserbewohner kommt. Gibt doch ne Menge Fische, die so rausstehende Grätenverlängerungen haben, an denen man sich unangenehm verletzten kann, wie zb der Antennenwels.  Dem ist es zwar draußen zu kalt, aber vielleicht gibts ja was ähnliches im Kaltwasser.
lg ina


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2015)

Ick mein auch nicht seine Zähne , sondern eher seine Flossenstrahlen !
Mit RON da dacht ich auch eher wie UFO = Unbekanntes Flug Objekt 
Genau Ina !


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2015)

Ich finde, das sieht aus wie ein Insektenbein. Muss ja nicht so ein grünes gewesen sein, die Viecher gibbet auch in Braun.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3TggyJIXw0_


----------



## samorai (23. Apr. 2015)

Tut mir leid aber mit __ Wels jeglicher Art kann ich nicht dienen, bzw. gibt es nicht im Teich.

Hallo Christine!
Was macht denn die Heuschrecke im Teich, ist ein Gut gemeinter Tipp.
Aber davon bin ich nicht überzeugt. 
Was ist denn mit der Wunde? Gebluten hat es nicht!

Ron!


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2015)

Am Ende ists nen Strahl von ner Koi-Brustflosse.....
lg ina


----------



## samorai (23. Apr. 2015)

Kurzes Update!
Der Koi (asagi) schwimmt jetzt wieder mit den anderen mit. Um 16.00 Uhr hatte ich das Dingen's entfernt, danach hat er nur auf einer Stelle gestanden zum Futter ist er auch nicht gekommen. 
Ebend habe ich noch mal in den Teich geleuchtet .....er schwimmt wieder mit den anderen mit.
Ina, die Koi hatten noch keinen ***, außerdem haben die Strahlen von Fische keine Wiederhaken. Jeder hat doch schon mal selbst gefangenen Fisch gegessen und die Gräten
ließen sich immer sehr leicht vom Fleisch lösen, keine Wiederhaken.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Apr. 2015)

Äæhm ?! Nachtrag ?! 
Ich hab ja selber keine __ Störe , aber hierzu mal 
  der Link dann hier !!
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2015)

Ähhhmmmmm ich hab die Befürchtung es war ein Baby-Pretator.............

http://popaganda.gr/wp-content/uplo...movie-aliens-movie-1920x1080-hd-wallpaper.jpg

Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2015)

Ja Patrick, genau diese Waffe meinte ich!

Hallo Andre, ....wäre eine plausieble Erklärung.  ......die schreiben sogar das Naturvölker die Strahlen als Angelhaken benutzten!
Hat Dir wohl keine Ruhe gelassen?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (24. Apr. 2015)

Gibts schon __ Libellen ?? 
Die haben sogenannte  "Kammdornen" an den Beinen. 
Vielleicht eine steckengeblieben ?


----------



## Plätscher (24. Apr. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Gibts schon __ Libellen ??
> Die haben sogenannte  "Kammdornen" an den Beinen.
> Vielleicht eine steckengeblieben ?



Tja, das müßte dann diese Libelle sein: http://www.bits-n-arts.de/evolution/earth_eras/karbon5.html ich glaube das wäre ihm aufgefallen


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Jo!
.....zZ: ist mir noch keine aufgefallen, ist eventuell noch etwas zu früh(Jahreszeit), jede Menge Hummeln und die ersten Schmetterlinge __ fliegen hier umher.
Stellt sich auch die Frage nach der Kraft bzw. nach dem "Abschuß-System" um solch ein Ding 1,5 cm tiefe Verwundung hervor zu rufen.

Hallo Jürgen!
Manche behaupten ja, das der Osten dieser Republik noch in vielen Sachen "hinten ansteht"; aber so weit zurück sind wir dann doch nicht!

Gruß Ron!


----------

